# nachytat



## Linni

Vůbec nemám ponětí, jak přeložit následující věty do angličtiny...


Nachytali ("načapali") nás při tom.


Ha! Teď jsem tě nachytal! Na tento chyták mi zatím všichni skočili...


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Vůbec nemám ponětí, jak přeložit následující věty do angličtiny...
> 
> 
> Nachytali ("načapali") nás při tom.


They caught us red-handed. - zločin
They caught us with our trousers down. - nachytat na švestkách, méně vážné přečiny, také sexuální význam

Méně dramatické: 
They walked in on us when we were doing ...
We got found out.



> Ha! Teď jsem tě nachytal! Na tento chyták mi zatím všichni skočili...


You were had! Everyone has fallen for that trick so far!

Jana


----------



## Linni

Jana337 said:


> They walked in *on* us when we were doing ...
> 
> Jana


 
Díky! 

Mimochodem, proč mám v té větě použít předložku "on"?


----------



## Jana337

Linni said:


> Díky!
> 
> Mimochodem, proč mám v té větě použít předložku "on"?


Na tom není nic k chápání; je to zkrátka frázové sloveso "to walk in on sb". Klik. 

Jana


----------

